# visa4uk ancestry visa help!!



## timcawte (Jun 25, 2014)

I would really appreciate any help I can get on the following:

I am in the process of applying for a UK ancestry visa which process begins online with the visa4uk visa application website. 

I created a profile no problem and now have to "Select Visa Type" which is where my problems begin…

There are three categories (Reason for Visit, Visa Type, & Visa Sub-Type). No combination of options in these three categories give an ancestry visa option. What do I do from here? Is it somehow hidden in another visa type/name?

Could someone who has recently done this/knows about this help me please!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you choose Employment (or Work) - Non-points based system - UK ancestry. Try it.


----------



## timcawte (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, you are right, that works! Thank you so much! I was stuck thinking that "Non-points based system" was a heading, not an option to select. 

Thanks again!


----------

